# Catchy title workout journal



## bullzelle (Dec 27, 2022)

Workout A - Heavy Upper/Light Lower

Treadmill walk warm-up 
10 minutes at 3.0 speed. No incline

Flat BB bench press - 1x10 @ 115lbs
Seated machine shoulder press - 1x10 @ 90lbs
Flat close grip BB bench - 1x8 @ 95lbs
Lat pull down - 1x10 @ 85lbs
Chest supported high row - 1x7 @ 140lbs
DB lateral raise - 1x10 @ 12.5lbs each
Cable curl - 1x10 @ 50lbs
Tricep pressdowns (rope) - 1x11 @ 50lbs
Lying leg curls - 1x15 @ 40lbs
Leg press - 1x15 @ 70lbs +sled weight(?)
Seated leg extension - 1x15 @ 55lbs
Standing calf raise - 1x20 @ 90lbs

Warm up sets before each working set except for the leg movements today as was feeling it by the end of fist day back and also being at the gym late,  after I'm usually asleep regularly


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 27, 2022)

So today was the day to warm up on everything?


----------



## eazy (Dec 27, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> So today was the day to warm up on everything?


no. he is saying only logged working sets.

there was a warm-up on everything but the legs, not listed out here.


----------



## DLTBB (Dec 27, 2022)

Welcome and good luck. How are you dividing this split over the week and how many sessions in total?


----------



## bullzelle (Dec 27, 2022)

eazy said:


> no. he is saying only logged working sets.
> 
> there was a warm-up on everything but the legs, not listed out here.


Yes this. I am only logging the working sets, which on this program is 1 set per exercise. Working set weight and reps is what matters here. The no warm up on the leg movements last night was just l the note that I skipped them this week.


----------



## bullzelle (Dec 27, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Welcome and good luck. How are you dividing this split over the week and how many sessions in total?


Hello and thank you. I'm actually trying to follow the full body routine from Jordan Peters on his tbjp YouTube. Started watching these after I saw someone post to them in the workout section. 

It's full body, every other day. 4 separate workouts. 2 heavy upper/light lower days and 2 heavy lower/light upper days. 

Main "change" I'm going with is he says completely different exercises each workout but I plan to use the same exercises for each light day of the corresponding heavy day. So if I have the flat bench on heavy ill also do one light day with flat bench but second heavy and light day might be a machine press.

Goal is to increase weight and/or reps from last time when you repeat each workout.


----------



## bullzelle (Dec 28, 2022)

Workout B - Heavy Lower/Light Upper

Treadmill walk warm-up
10 minutes at 3.0 speed. No incline

*BB Back Squat*
1x6 @ 135lbs

*Seated Pivot Leg Curl*
1x8 @ 133lbs

*Seated Pivot Leg Extension *
1x10 @ 66lbs

*Seated Calf Raise *
1x10 @ 70lbs

*Decline Chest Press Machine*
1x18 @ 70lbs

*Seated DB Shoulder Press*
1x20 @ 15lbs per side

*Close Grip BB Bench Press*
1x18 @ 65lbs

*Lat Pull-down*
1x20 @ 50lbs

*Chest Supportes High Row*
1x20 @ 50lbs

*Lateral Raise Machine*
1x15 @ 35lbs

*Triceps Extension Machine*
1x18 @ 35lbs

*Machine Preacher Curl*
1x20 @ 40lbs

Felt like a pretty solid day today and felt good throughout the session. 

Definitely felt very weak in the squats today, especially compared to how I felt on bench the workout before as I expected that to feel weaker then squats. Maybe my balance and leverages are off with my fat % and belly then from what I remember before haha


----------



## bullzelle (Dec 30, 2022)

12/30/2022
Workout C - Heavy Upper/Light Lower

*Treadmill walk warm-up*
10 minutes at 3.0 speed. No incline

*Decline Machine Chest Press*
1x7 @ 140lbs

*DB Seated Shoulder Press*
1x10 @ 25lbs per side

*Dips*
1x5 @ bodyweight

*Pull-up *
1x3 @ bodyweight

*Deadlift*
1x6 @ 135lbs

*Rear Delt Fly Machine*
1x8 @ 55lbs

*Seated DB Hammer Curls*
1x8 @ 22.5lbs per side

*Skull Crushers*
1x10 @ 40lbs

*Seated Pivot Leg Curl*
1x20 @ 79lbs

*Seated Leg Press*
1x18 @ 110lbs

*Seated Pivot Leg Extension *
1x18 @ 52lbs

*Seated Calf Raise*
1x20 @ 45lbs

Finished the morning with 2 sets of cable crunches and about 10 minutes in the sauna.

Felt pretty good today, bit tired though. Up at 3:30am and at gym by 4am. Been off work all week and wanted to get in today, at the time I was thinking, for work days next week to see how the time went.

Sad to see how my bodyweight movements went, especially pull-ups. Used to be able to crank out 20 but that was like 7 years and 50lbs ago. Something to work on.


----------



## bullzelle (Jan 1, 2023)

01/01/2023
*Weekly Starting Weight - 182.2lbs*
Workout A - Heavy Lower/Light Upper

*Treadmill walk warm-up*
10 minutes at 3.0 speed. No incline

*Lying Leg Curl *
1x10 @ 65lbs

*Hack Squat *(weird hack/deadlift machine)
1x6 @ 70lbs + Machine weight

*Seated Leg Extension *
1x9 @ 100lbs

*Standing Calf Raise *
1x10 @ 140lbs

*Incline DB Press *
1x20 @ 20lbs per side

*Seated Machine Shoulder Press *
1x15 @ 55lbs

*Push-ups *
1x15 @ Bodyweight 

*Overhead Cable Triceps Extension *
1x15 @ 40lbs

*Close Grip Lat Pull-down *
1x18 @ 60lbs

*Close Grip Cable Row *
1x18 @ 60lbs

*Reverse Grip Curls*
1x20 @ 20lbs

*DB Front Raises*
1x20 @ 10lbs per side 

Felt good today. Last initial workout day and have all 4 rotating workouts set up. Workout moved faster today from knowing most of the exercises to do ahead of time, and no wait time for equipment cuz in the gym early again.

Only thing is I didn't really like the hack Squat machine. Used it to try it out but with the low handles and how the machine sits I didn't feel comfortable. Also feel like Grip will limit what can hit legs with on it. Probably switching this to front squats next time.

Or does anyone have any other quad compound movements I can do on this day? No back squats as those are on my first Heavy Lower day.


----------



## Diesel59 (Jan 3, 2023)

What made you dislike the hack squats?

Does your gym have any other leg machines? Some gyms I've been to have a "super squat" machine that is my absolute favorite.


----------



## bullzelle (Jan 3, 2023)

Diesel59 said:


> What made you dislike the hack squats?
> 
> Does your gym have any other leg machines? Some gyms I've been to have a "super squat" machine that is my absolute favorite.
> 
> View attachment 33724


I just disliked the specific machine I tried due to its handles. They are low as you can also use it for deadlift and shrugs. So I have to maintain a deadlift like Grip to fo the Squat.

Only other Leg machines for a more compound movement are Leg Press ones, which I do another day already. The hack like you posted is currently broken


----------



## bullzelle (Jan 4, 2023)

01/03/2023
Workout A - Heavy Lower/Light Upper

*Flat BB bench press*
1x7 @ 135lbs

*Seated machine shoulder press *
1x10 @ 100lbs

*Flat close grip BB bench *
1x14 @ 95lbs

*Lat pull down *
1x12 @ 100lbs

*Chest supported high row *
1x8 @ 150lbs

*DB lateral raise *
1x15 @ 15lbs per side

*Cable curl *
1x12 @ 60lbs

*Tricep pressdowns (rope) *
1x18 @ 60lbs

*Lying leg curls *
1x20 @ 50lbs

*Leg press *
1x20 @ 90lbs + sled

*Seated leg extension *
1x20 @ 70lbs

*Standing calf raise *
1x20 @ 110lbs

Good day today except for annoying gym people as it got busier later in the morning. Happy with the bench and was able to add weight and/or reps to everything this week.

Some of these need quite the bump with failure on the upper movements going past the 10 rep point


----------



## bullzelle (Jan 6, 2023)

01/05/2023
Workout B - Heavy Lower/Light Upper

Treadmill walk warm-up
10 minutes at 3.0 speed. No incline

BB Back Squat
1x8 @ 135lbs

Seated Pivot Leg Curl
1x15 @ 133lbs

Seated Pivot Leg Extension
1x20 @ 78lbs

Seated Calf Raise
1x10 @ 90lbs

Decline Chest Press Machine
1x17 @ 70lbs

Seated DB Shoulder Press
1x16 @ 20lbs per side

Close Grip BB Bench Press
1x20 @ 65lbs

Lat Pull-down
1x20 @ 60lbs

Chest Supportes High Row
1x17 @ 70lbs

Lateral Raise Machine
1x15 @ 35lbs

Triceps Extension Machine
1x20 @ 40lbs

Machine Preacher Curl
1x20 @ 40lbs

Felt ok today. Weight and/or reps added for the most part. 

I am thinking I want to adjust the rep schemes for the program though. Not only are the workouts taking too long I think but I also despise the 15-20 rep light sets.

I've had decent results in the past with sets of 5 for strength and with sets of 10 as well. Think I'm gonna do the working sets for heavy movements each day aiming for 4-6 reps and 8-12 on the light section.

This allows me to use more weight on both parts for my failure work set as well as maybe cut the time down and allow me to work in rep ranges I am more comfortable with and enjoy


----------



## bullzelle (Jan 8, 2023)

01/07/2023
Workout C - Heavy Upper/Light Lower

Treadmill walk warm-up
10 minutes at 3.0 speed. No incline

Decline Machine Chest Press
1x6 @ 150lbs

DB Seated Shoulder Press
1x6 @ 30lbs per side

Dips
1x6 @ bodyweight

Pull-up
1x4 @ bodyweight

Deadlift
1x6 @ 155lbs

Rear Delt Fly Machine
1x6 @ 70lbs

Seated DB Hammer Curls
1x12 @ 25lbs per side

Skull Crushers
1x9 @ 50lbs

Seated Pivot Leg Curl
1x12 @ 115lbs

Seated Leg Press
1x9 @ 170lbs

Seated Pivot Leg Extension
1x12 @ 97lbs

Seated Calf Raise
1x12 @ 55lbs

I hate a busy gym...(note don't sleep in just cuz it's Saturday,  get up and go early still)

Anyway definitely felt a lot better today after adjusting rep ranges. Don't think the workout took as long and I didn't feel as run down as I was when doing the higher rep set previously.


----------



## bullzelle (Jan 8, 2023)

No workout today but it is time for a Sunday morning weekly weight update.

Weighed in this morning at 181.6lbs. Just over a half lb lost from last week's starting weight. 

Not bad and still working on the diet overall and keep it clean and getting in my protein.


----------



## bullzelle (Tuesday at 2:15 AM)

01/09/2023
Workout D - Heavy Lower/Light Upper

Treadmill walk warm-up
10 minutes at 3.0 speed. No incline

*Lying Leg Curl*
1x5 @ 95lbs

*Leg Press*
1x6 @ 230lbs + sled

*Seated Leg Extension*
1x6 @ 115lbs

*Standing Calf Raise*
1x8 @ 180lbs

*Incline DB Press*
1x12 @ 27.5lbs per side

*Seated Machine Shoulder Press*
1x12 @ 70lbs

*Push-ups*
1x18 @ Bodyweight

*Overhead Cable Triceps Extension*
1x12 @ 50lbs
*
Close Grip Lat Pull-down*
1x10 @ 85lbs

*Close Grip Cable Row*
1x11 @ 85lbs

*Reverse Grip Curls*
1x12 @ 30lbs

*DB Front Raises*
1x10 @ 15lbs per side

Pretty straight forward day. Felt pretty good throughout.  Great morning workout of not having to wait for any equipment


----------



## bullzelle (Friday at 1:15 AM)

And I forgot to post the workout yesterday lol

01/11/2023
*Workout A - Heavy Lower/Light Upper

Flat BB bench press*
1x7 @ 145lbs

*Seated machine shoulder press*
1x6 @ 110lbs

*Flat close grip BB bench*
1x7 @ 115lbs

*Lat pull down*
1x9 @ 100lbs

*Chest supported high row*
1x7 @ 160lbs

*DB lateral raise*
1x8 @ 17.5lbs per side

*Cable curl*
1x10 @ 70lbs

*Tricep pressdowns (rope)*
1x12 @ 70lbs

*Lying leg curls*
1x12 @ 65lbs

*Leg press*
1x12 @ 180lbs + sled

*Seated leg extension*
1x12 @ 85lbs

*Standing calf raise*
1x14 @ 180lbs

Pretty good workout overall. Happy to still be doing well for myself on bench. First A workout since changing the rep schemes and felt good. Really felt good on the back movements for some reason.


----------



## Diesel59 (Friday at 2:22 AM)

What is your eventual goal with bench press?


----------



## bullzelle (Friday at 3:51 AM)

Diesel59 said:


> What is your eventual goal with bench press?


Well i never took bench seriously really or stuck to training long enough to push it. Previously best I remember doing was 155lbs for a difficult 1 so looking forward to actually pushing it.

Current strength goal I'm working towards though is a 4, 3, 2 on the big 3. 4 plate dead, 3 plate Squat and 2 plate bench. Goal I had years ago and want to actually achieve.


----------



## bullzelle (Yesterday at 12:55 AM)

01/13/2023
Workout B - Heavy Lower/Light Upper

Treadmill walk warm-up
10 minutes at 3.0 speed. No incline

BB Back Squat
1x6 @ 145lbs

Seated Pivot Leg Curl
1x8 @ 152lbs

Seated Pivot Leg Extension
1x16 @ 102lbs

Seated Calf Raise
1x7 @ 100lbs

Decline Chest Press Machine
1x9 @ 110lbs

Seated DB Shoulder Press
1x12 @ 27.5lbs per side

Close Grip BB Bench Press
1x10 @ 95lbs

Lat Pull-down
1x12 @ 70lbs

Chest Supportes High Row
1x11 @ 110lbs

Lateral Raise Machine
1x12 @ 40lbs

Triceps Extension Machine
1x12 @ 50lbs

Machine Preacher Curl
1x12 @ 50lbs


----------

